

Language War PHP vs Ruby On Rails - danieljackson
http://innoppl.com/php-vs-ruby-on-rails/

======
jfaucett
interesting. Here's what I think.

Code Structure: "ROR has clear code structure compared to that of PHP." That
pretty much depends on who's doing the programming, PHP code can be really
clean and readable or really hideous depending on the programmer and software
design. So I think this point is mute.

Testing: As far as testing goes PHPUnit is top notch and easy which you forget
to mention.

Application Performance: In the end PHP is faster and more easily scalable.

